# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  αγορα κοκατιλ

## giorgos@

παιδια καλησπερα.αποφασισα να παρω ενα ζευγαρι ημερο κοκατιλ.βρηκα εναν εκτροφη στην χρυση ευκαιρια ο οποιος τα πουλαει 17ευρο το ενα,τιμη συζητισιμη.Υπαρχει καποιος πιο εμπειρος να μου πει καποια αρθρα  που θα διαβασω πρωτα.σκοπευω να παρω η ενα ζευγαρι λουτινο η ενα αλμπινο.ποιο προτιματα εσεις

----------


## Giorgekid

Σου λεω εφοσον ειναι τα πρωτα πως αλμπινο μπορούν να σου πουν ψεματα για το φυλο καθως δεν φαινεται παρα μονο με τεστ dna μετα τα λουτινο ξεκαθαρίζονται δύσκολα!παρε ενα αρχέγονο ζευγαρι λεω εγω!

----------


## giorgos@

αφου θα παρω ζευγαρι δεν με πειραζει το φυλλο .θα το διαπιστωσω .εχουν και δαχτυλιδι

----------


## olga

Μην πάρεις ζευγάρι λουτίνο γιατί αν κάνουν μικρά θα έχεις πρόβλημα και στην εκόλαψη και στους νεοσσούς (μικρές πιθανότητες να βγούν οι νεοσσοί και αν βγουν μπορεί να έχουν προβλήματα). Μπορείς να πάρεις αρσενικό λουτίνο και νορμαλ θηλυκό οπότε θα βγαλείς και μικρά λουτίνο (θηλυκά).

----------


## giorgos@

για τα αλμπινο τι λετε

----------


## Giorgekid

Το δαχτυλιδι δεν λει φυλο.......ψηφίζω οχι αλμπινο εγω λεω η pied-cinnamon-pearl....

----------


## giorgos@

να παρω ένα ζευγαρι με ένα κανονικο και ένα λουτινο

----------


## olga

αν απο το ζευγάρι το αρσενικο ειναι το λουτίνο θα βγάλεις λουτινάκια. Αν είναι το θηλυκό λουτίνο θα βγάλεις νόρμαλ.

----------


## jk21

> Υπαρχει καποιος πιο εμπειρος να μου πει καποια αρθρα  που θα διαβασω πρωτα.


απλα πραγματα  ...

στην ενοτητα που πηγες για να ανοιξεις θεμα ,πανω πανω λεει ξεκαθαρα 




> *Υs: Είδη - Ράτσες...*
> 
> 
> 
> *Μικρού μεγέθους παπαγάλοι*
> 
> 
> Budgerigars, lovebirds, cockatiels, και άλλοι.
> 
> ...


πας λοιπον στους μικρου μεγεθους παπαγαλους  και στα υπομνηματα που ξεχωριζουν πανω πανω ,υπαρχει το σχετικο αρθρο ....


Cockatiel - Nymphicus Hollandicus


Το αναφερω και για σενα και για ολους .Υπαρχουν παρα πολλα θεματα και αρθρα στο φορουμ , που βλεπω να μην ψαχνετε να τα βρειτε 

στη ειδικη ενοτητα των αρθρων ,θα βρεις επισης στα αρθρα για παπαγαλους και το πολυ ενδιαφερον 

Γενετική & Μεταλλάξεις στα Cockatiel (Cockatiel Genetics & Mutations)

----------


## Efthimis98

Εγώ Γιώργο προτείνω αν θες να έχεις περισσότερες πιθανότητες να βγάλεις λούτινο, να πάρεις ένα μετάλλαξης λούτινο και ένα ακόμη που να είναι φορέας αυτής της μετάλλαξης και σε καμία περίπτωση να είναι επικρατές. ( καλά τα λέω Βίκυ;; )

Βέβαια αφού διαβάσεις αυτό που σου έδωσε ο Δημήτρης!!  :Happy:

----------


## demis

Μα καλά και απο αγγελία και 17 ευρώ το ένα και τιμη συζητισημη και ήρεμο και ο,τι μετάλλαξη θές? και με δαχτυλίδι  καπως περίεργο δεν σου φαίνεται?

----------


## Giorgekid

> Μα καλά και απο αγγελία και 17 ευρώ το ένα και τιμη συζητισημη και ήρεμο και ο,τι μετάλλαξη θές? και με δαχτυλίδι  καπως περίεργο δεν σου φαίνεται?


Θεμη την εχω δει την αγγελία!τα πουλια ειναι σε άθλιες καταστάσεις εκει!τολμαει και βάζει φωτο απο τα κλουβια!ισως 15 κοκατιλ στριμωγμένη σε ενα κλουβι!!!!!!εγω ψηφίζω οχι γιατι μετα θα συνεχίσει το ιδιο βιολί!

----------


## giorgos@

πηρα ένα μικρο 2 μηνων .ημερο καθετε στο χερι μου και θα το ταισω σε για μια εβδομαδα με κρεμα

----------


## giorgos@

Εάν διαβάσεις κάποιο από τα άρθρα ταΐσματος στο χέρι είσαι καλυμμένος.

----------


## demis

μερικοί ειναι τόσο έξυνποι τα εχουν  σε γελίες τιμες και το τίμημα ειναι τα πουλια σε αθλιες κατάσταση και στριμογμένα! εφόσων ειναι εκτροφεας και του επιτρέπεται να πουλάει ας τα έχει σε καλή κατάσταση και ας τα πουλάει και σε μεγάλη τιμή. Και εγώ ψηφίζω οχι.

----------


## Giorgekid

> μερικοί ειναι τόσο έξυνποι τα εχουν  σε γελίες τιμες και το τίμημα ειναι τα πουλια σε αθλιες κατάσταση και στριμογμένα! εφόσων ειναι εκτροφεας και του επιτρέπεται να πουλάει ας τα έχει σε καλή κατάσταση και ας τα πουλάει και σε μεγάλη τιμή. Και εγώ ψηφίζω οχι.


θεμη νομιζω πως το πηρε.......απλα ειναι απαράδεκτοι αυτοι οι εκτροφεις!!! Και εχουν και περίσσιο θράσος να βάζουν και φωτο.....τι να πω!

----------


## demis

εντάξει τοτε αν πρόλαβε και το πήρε ας του ευχηθούμε να ειναι καλά το πουλάκι και να του ζήσει!

----------


## giorgos@

οχι παιδια παρεξηγιση δεν το πηρα τελιακ απο αυτον.το πηρα απο αλλον εμπυστο εκτροφεα με αριστες συνθηκες εκτροφεις.τελικα ο απατεωνας πουλαγε μωρα 2 ημερων 17 και σαν το δικο μου που πηρα 40 τα πουλαγε 120 ευρο το ενα

----------


## blackmailer

2 ημερών; καλά αυτός είναι για καταγγελία δηλαδή!!! έλεος!!! ΝΑ σου ζήσει το μικρό σου...περιμένουμε φώτος να το καμαρώσουμε!

----------


## giorgos@

σε λιγο που θα ξυπνισει θα στηλω.αρχιζει και της πρωτες ελευθερες πτησεις και φοβαμαι μηπως τραυματιστει

----------


## Efthimis98

Μην ανησυχείς... πάντως, να τον εκπαιδεύεις στις πτήσεις πάνω σε κάποιο μεγάλο διπλό κρεβάτι, όταν πέφτει να μην χτυπάει τουλάχιστον!!  :Happy: 
Θέλουμε και βιντεάκι από τις προσπάθειες του!!!  ::

----------


## Giorgekid

Γιωργο εδω σε θελω!!!!!εαν δεν χτυπήσει αυτος θα χτυπήσεις εσυ απο τα ακροβατικό που θα κανεις νομίζοντας οτι χτύπησε!!!!αχαχαχαχ

----------


## giorgos@

οταν παιταγεται να πεταξει εγω μενω.με το βλεμμα μου κολλημενο πανω του ,χωρις να βλεπω τον δρομο 9 στις 10 φορες αυτο προσγιονεται τελεια ενω εγω πευτο πανω στον καναπε και σκουντουφλαω

----------


## Giorgekid

Αυτο εννοουσα!!!αχαχαχαχα το ιδιο πάθαινα με τον ερρικο το μπατζι!!!!!

----------


## constantinos

> Θεμη την εχω δει την αγγελία!τα πουλια ειναι σε άθλιες καταστάσεις εκει!τολμαει και βάζει φωτο απο τα κλουβια!ισως 15 κοκατιλ στριμωγμένη σε ενα κλουβι!!!!!!εγω ψηφίζω οχι γιατι μετα θα συνεχίσει το ιδιο βιολί!


Τον συγκεκριμενο "τυπο" τον πηρα τηλεφωνο πριν απο καμια βδομαδα και ενω γραφει τιμες απο 17 ευρω, τελικα δεν ειναι απογαλακτισμενα και μου ειπε πως αν θελω ημερο και μικρο σε ηλικια ξεκινανε οι τιμες απο 60 ευρω και ανεβαινουν.Ειδικα για κοματιλ γκρι αρσενικο μου ειπε κοντα στα 100 ευρω! Το 17 μαλλον ειναι για να τραβα τα βλεματα αφου ουδεμια σχεση εχει με την τελικη τιμη.

----------

